# Grillo:"Nessuna fiducia a PD. Bersani è un morto che parla, si dimetta"



## admin (27 Febbraio 2013)

*Grillo:"Nessuna fiducia a PD. Bersani è un morto che parla, si dimetta"*

Beppe *Grillo*, tramite un comunicato apparso su internet, *nega la fiducia a Bersani*. E lo invita a dimettersi, etichettandolo come "Morto che Parla" e tirando in ballo anche Veltroni:"Bersani è uno stalker politico. Da giorni sta importunando il M5S con proposte indecenti *invece di dimettersi*, come al suo posto farebbe chiunque altro. È riuscito persino a perdere vincendo. Ha superato la buonanima di Waterloo Veltroni. Bersani è un morto che parla".


----------



## Livestrong (27 Febbraio 2013)

Si sapeva, gli elettori di sinistra se lo auguravano, in quanto l'unica alternativa è un'alleanza con Silvio, che a questo punto credo sia doverosa. La sinistra metta da parte la cocciutaggine e dimostri di volere il bene del paese per una volta


----------



## admin (27 Febbraio 2013)

Grillo ci porterà nel BARATRO


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Si sapeva, gli elettori di sinistra se lo auguravano, in quanto l'unica alternativa è un'alleanza con Silvio, che a questo punto credo sia doverosa. La sinistra metta da parte la cocciutaggine e dimostri di volere il bene del paese per una volta



A quanto pare è davvero l'unica via, ma per quanto è possibile un'alleanza del genere? Cosa uscirebbe fuori da un altro governo "di interesse nazionale"? Che ruolo avrà in tutto ciò Monti? Farà parte anche lui? E se si la Lega come si comporterà? Dirà si o no? E se loro dicono no, il PDL farà cadere le giunte regionali del nord? Forse mi sto facendo troppe domande a cui forse è impossibile dare ora una risposta.

Di sicuro una cosa è certa, cioè che fare una cosa del genere significa consegnare l'Italia *ufficialmente *a Grillo. E per quel che mi riguarda il PD con me avrebbe chiuso definitivamente.


----------



## James Watson (27 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Si sapeva, gli elettori di sinistra se lo auguravano, in quanto l'unica alternativa è un'alleanza con Silvio, che a questo punto credo sia doverosa. La sinistra metta da parte la cocciutaggine e dimostri di volere il bene del paese per una volta



Ah, dunque, vediamo di capire..
Gli elettori di sinistra si auguravano cosa, che grillo dicesse di no? magari anche no eh, il no di grillo apre due strade: il fallimento di qualsiasi possibilità di un governo csx + m5s che, di fatto, rende vana l'unica speranza di governabilità del paese.

Quando all'ultima parte, veramente fatico a non incazzarmi, Bersani tende la mano a grillo dicendo sostanzialmente: su certe cose non siamo d'accordo, ma in questo momento è il caso di soprassedere, di pensare al bene del paese, di mettere da parte le divergenze per fare quelle 3-4 cose improcrastinabili per il bene dell'Italia, Grillo lo manda praticamente affanc.lo e l'irresponsabile adesso sarebbe il centrosinistra? andiamo bene..
(tra parentesi, parliamo dello stesso centrosinistra che invece di chiedere elezioni anticipate un anno e mezzo fa quando il centrodestra era praticamente MORTO ha deciso di appoggiare un governo tecnico bipartisan)

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Admin ha scritto:


> Grillo ci porterà nel BARATRO



E' allucinante, è come vedere un tizio che si presenta davanti a te in evidente stato di ebrezza e ti dice: tranquillo, guido io! e per tutta risposta consegnarli le chiavi della tua auto!


----------



## admin (27 Febbraio 2013)

Ma i grillini che dicevano "Grillo non è il leader, è solo il coordinatore. A lui non interessa comandare" adesso cosa pensano?


----------



## Brain84 (27 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Grillo ci porterà nel BARATRO



Si beh perchè il Nano e il PD non lo hanno fatto.

Prima le televisioni e tutto il mondo politico calcolava il movimento 5 stelle come un branco di ********** che non avrebbero mai preso manco il 10%, adesso che siamo (dico siamo perchè ho votato anch'io il movimento) il primo partito d'Italia allora tutti a fare la pace? Dal baratro si esce mettendo dei paletti, anzi delle colonne d'Ercole davanti ai pezzi di m.... che abbiamo in politica da 20 anni. Se il PD farà proposte quantomeno decenti, il Movimento sarà disposto ad accettarle. Non si tratta di portare l'Italia al baratro ma di cambiare la storia del paese con riforme vere e concrete che portino la politica italiana a cambiarsi da dentro per cambiare il paese.


----------



## James Watson (27 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma i grillini che dicevano "Grillo non è il leader, è solo il coordinatore. A lui non interessa comandare" adesso cosa pensano?



In questi non ci vedo niente di diverso rispetto a quelli che dicevano "voto pdl, tanto berlusconi non sarà il premier se vinceranno"


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Febbraio 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Si beh perchè il Nano e il PD non lo hanno fatto.
> 
> Prima le televisioni e tutto il mondo politico calcolava il movimento 5 stelle come un branco di ********** che non avrebbero mai preso manco il 10%, adesso che siamo (dico siamo perchè ho votato anch'io il movimento) il primo partito d'Italia allora tutti a fare la pace? Dal baratro si esce mettendo dei paletti, anzi delle colonne d'Ercole davanti ai pezzi di m.... che abbiamo in politica da 20 anni. *Se il PD farà proposte quantomeno decenti, il Movimento sarà disposto ad accettarle*. Non si tratta di portare l'Italia al baratro ma di cambiare la storia del paese con riforme vere e concrete che portino la politica italiana a cambiarsi da dentro per cambiare il paese.



Ma dato che Grillo ha appena detto che non voteranno nessuna fiducia al PD, come può il PD stesso a fare proposte decenti se non può formare un governo? E' un controsenso.


----------



## Doctore (27 Febbraio 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Si beh perchè il Nano e il PD non lo hanno fatto.
> 
> Prima le televisioni e tutto il mondo politico calcolava il movimento 5 stelle come un branco di ********** che non avrebbero mai preso manco il 10%, adesso che siamo (dico siamo perchè ho votato anch'io il movimento) il primo partito d'Italia allora tutti a fare la pace? Dal baratro si esce mettendo dei paletti, anzi delle colonne d'Ercole davanti ai pezzi di m.... che abbiamo in politica da 20 anni. Se il PD farà proposte quantomeno decenti, il Movimento sarà disposto ad accettarle. Non si tratta di portare l'Italia al baratro ma di cambiare la storia del paese con riforme vere e concrete che portino la politica italiana a cambiarsi da dentro per cambiare il paese.


La politica in questi 20 anni ha fatto danni...ma in questo momento ci troviamo con le pezze al sedere perche nel 2008 e' scoppiata una crisi fianziaria che ha colpito tutto l occidente.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Febbraio 2013)

Bersani può fare tutte le proposte che vuole, anche più f* per tutti, ma senza la fiducia in parlamento il discorso non si apre nemmeno.

La fiducia in Parlamento è l'unica cosa che conta.


----------



## Lollo interista (27 Febbraio 2013)




----------



## Kurt91 (27 Febbraio 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


>



This is the way


----------



## James Watson (27 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ma dato che Grillo ha appena detto che non voteranno nessuna fiducia al PD, come può il PD stesso a fare proposte decenti se non può formare un governo? E' un controsenso.



Probabilmente il fatto che votare la fiducia sia conditio sine qua non per poi far si che il PD faccia le suddette proposte decenti non è così chiaro ai più (e passi, ma che non sia chiaro al leader di un movimento che ha preso il 25% la dice lunga)

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Bersani può fare tutte le proposte che vuole, anche più f* per tutti, ma senza la fiducia in parlamento il discorso non si apre nemmeno.
> 
> La fiducia in Parlamento è l'unica cosa che conta.



Appunto, vallo a spiegare ai 5 stelle e al loro leader


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Febbraio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Probabilmente il fatto che votare la fiducia sia conditio sine qua non per poi far si che il PD faccia le suddette proposte decenti non è così chiaro ai più (e passi, ma che non sia chiaro al leader di un movimento che ha preso il 25% la dice lunga)



Leggevo però che astenendosi il M5S e il CSX alleandosi con Monti si potrebbe ottenere la fiducia in tutte e due le camere. Non so se è vero (devo verificare perché io ricordavo che l'astensione al senato corrispondeva ad un NO)) e non so se è fattibile una cosa del genere perché comunque Monti vorrà delle garanzie e non credo proprio che il M5S voti proposte di legge partorite dalle menti di Bersani e Monti.


----------



## Hell Krusty (27 Febbraio 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Si beh perchè il Nano e il PD non lo hanno fatto.
> 
> Prima le televisioni e tutto il mondo politico calcolava il movimento 5 stelle come un branco di ********** che non avrebbero mai preso manco il 10%, adesso che siamo (dico siamo perchè ho votato anch'io il movimento) il primo partito d'Italia allora tutti a fare la pace? Dal baratro si esce mettendo dei paletti, anzi delle colonne d'Ercole davanti ai pezzi di m.... che abbiamo in politica da 20 anni. Se il PD farà proposte quantomeno decenti, il Movimento sarà disposto ad accettarle. Non si tratta di portare l'Italia al baratro ma di cambiare la storia del paese con riforme vere e concrete che portino la politica italiana a cambiarsi da dentro per cambiare il paese.


Non voteremo la fiducia a nessuno<------->Siamo disposti a votare a favore di proposte in linea col nostro programma.
Senza fiducia che cosa ***** pensano di votare? Ah già, ma non sanno che serve la fiducia delle camere per far insediare un governo... Andate a leccare le matite va...


----------



## Livestrong (27 Febbraio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Ah, dunque, vediamo di capire..
> Gli elettori di sinistra si auguravano cosa, che grillo dicesse di no? magari anche no eh, il no di grillo apre due strade: il fallimento di qualsiasi possibilità di un governo csx + m5s che, di fatto, rende vana l'unica speranza di governabilità del paese.
> 
> *Hai capito male, intendevo dire che voi elettori di sinistra vi auguravate che grillo si mettesse a fare accordi col pd, perchè ora vi tocca farne uno con Silvio.*
> ...


.


----------



## Livestrong (27 Febbraio 2013)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Non voteremo la fiducia a nessuno<------->Siamo disposti a votare a favore di proposte in linea col nostro programma.
> Senza fiducia che cosa ***** pensano di votare? Ah già, ma non sanno che serve la fiducia delle camere per far insediare un governo... Andate a leccare le matite va...



Adesso sembra vogliano astenersi, stanno già abituandosi alla politica romana


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Adesso sembra vogliano astenersi, stanno già abituandosi alla politica romana



Ma astensione al senato non significa voto contrario?


----------



## Livestrong (27 Febbraio 2013)

Si, intendo dire che non si presentano semplicemente


----------



## Tobi (27 Febbraio 2013)

mamma mia che commenti vomitevoli che mi tocca leggere..

grillo ci porterà nel baratro? Il PD e Berlusconi che mink.ia hanno fatto in questi 20 per garantire all'italia un cambiamento positivo e che ci avrebbe fatto vivere quantomeno in maniera tranquilla?

E ora mi venite pure a dire che con Grillo siamo spacciati?
Smettetela per cortesia di avere il prosciutto sugli occhi con le storielle dello spread, della Borsa,Delle speculazioni e della comunità europea

Basta! Basta andare a lavorare per far felice la Bce,la Merkel,Monti e tutta la comunità europea.
Torno a ribadire: Che cavolo mi interessa se lo spread è a 200 punti se poi la gente non ha da mangiare, si deve suicidare, non ha i soldi per curarsi, per garantirsi l'istruzione (cosa fondamentale!)
Parlate come se l'Italia in questi 20 anni sia diventata come l'america ed abbia vissuto nell'oro, smettetela per cortesia.
Intanto il movimento 5 stelle è fatto di persone incensurate, oneste, la prima regola sulla quale si deve fondare un partito che poi ci andrà a rappresentare. Gente comune, come me e come voi che si alzano la mattina per lavorare, e portare a casa il pane, e poi mi venite a dire pure che noi del 5 stelle siamo populisti... 
meglio non commentare piu qui dentro va


----------



## Livestrong (27 Febbraio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> mamma mia che commenti vomitevoli che mi tocca leggere..
> 
> grillo ci porterà nel baratro? Il PD e Berlusconi che mink.ia hanno fatto in questi 20 per garantire all'italia un cambiamento positivo e che ci avrebbe fatto vivere quantomeno in maniera tranquilla?
> 
> ...



Il prototipo dell'elettore grillino, le hai tirate fuori tutte, manca forse solo l'inceneritore


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Il prototipo dell'elettore grillino, le hai tirate fuori tutte, manca forse solo l'inceneritore



+1


----------



## Livestrong (27 Febbraio 2013)

Ah no aspetta, anche le washball


----------



## Tobi (27 Febbraio 2013)

si lo so noi siamo populisti e voi santoni


----------



## Livestrong (27 Febbraio 2013)

No no per carità, noi votiamo tutti pdl e pdmenoelle, dobbiamo svegliarci, abbiamo contribuito per anni allo sfascio di questo paese. Vi abbiamo sputato veleno addosso per mesi e mesi, i nostri padroni ce l'hanno ordinato, quando avevate fatto il primo v Day nessuno credeva in voi.

C'è altro?


----------



## admin (27 Febbraio 2013)

Vedremo vedremo...


----------



## jaws (27 Febbraio 2013)

Berlusconi ha finalmente trovato il suo erede


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> si lo so noi siamo populisti e voi santoni



Caro [MENTION=160]Tobi[/MENTION] a protestare sono buoni tutti. Io voglio avere un approccio neutro sul movimento di Grillo ma lo attendo alla prova dei fatti per vedere cosa propone e riesce ad attuare per il bene del paese.


----------



## Morghot (27 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma i grillini che dicevano "Grillo non è il leader, è solo il coordinatore. A lui non interessa comandare" adesso cosa pensano?


Già in molti per fortuna si stanno incazzando con grillo, grazie a dio non son tutti deficenti.


----------



## Tobi (27 Febbraio 2013)

siete prevenuti.. aspettate prima di dare sentenze, se poi questo movimento si rivelerà un fiasco mi scuserò con tutti voi uno ad uno


----------



## Dexter (27 Febbraio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> mamma mia che commenti vomitevoli che mi tocca leggere..
> 
> grillo ci porterà nel baratro? Il PD e Berlusconi che mink.ia hanno fatto in questi 20 per garantire all'italia un cambiamento positivo e che ci avrebbe fatto vivere quantomeno in maniera tranquilla?
> 
> ...


un'accozzaglia di luoghi comuni imbarazzante. se il 25% degli italiani ha votato grillo secondo la tua logica stiamo messi bene.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2013)

Aspetto il m5s alla prova dei fatti.


----------



## Tobi (27 Febbraio 2013)

lo so noi siamo populisti.. noi non parliamo di spread


----------



## Rossonero Non Evoluto (27 Febbraio 2013)

Bersani non ha la minima possibilità di riuscire a governare, dovrebbe ripetere l'esperienza allucinante di Prodi costretto a sperare che non venisse mai la dissenteria ad un senatore a vita ^^

La strada più giusta sarebbe quella di provare a trovare delle intese per la creazione di una nuova legge elettorale, dopo di che andare a nuove elezioni, possibilmente con Renzi candidato premier.


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Febbraio 2013)

Rossonero Non Evoluto ha scritto:


> Bersani non ha la minima possibilità di riuscire a governare, dovrebbe ripetere l'esperienza allucinante di Prodi costretto a sperare che non venisse mai la dissenteria ad un senatore a vita ^^
> 
> La strada più giusta sarebbe quella di provare a trovare delle intese per la creazione di una nuova legge elettorale, dopo di che andare a nuove elezioni, possibilmente con Renzi candidato premier.



Sai perchè non succederà ? Se la fanno sotto tutti, vince Grillo oltre al 50% ( e non dico che sia un bene, ma nemmeno un male, chi lo sa )



jaws ha scritto:


> Berlusconi ha finalmente trovato il suo erede



Indubbiamente è il personaggio sulla scena che più gli somiglia dal 1994 ad oggi.

Però veramente, io sono spiazzatissimo, non so più che pensare.


----------



## jaws (27 Febbraio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> lo so noi siamo populisti.. noi non parliamo di spread



Anche perchè la maggior parte di quelli che l'hanno votato non ha idea di cosa sia


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Febbraio 2013)

Per me doveva essere rinnovata la fiducia a Monti, era l'unica soluzione possibile e realistica. Un anno al governo è troppo poco.


----------



## Marilson (27 Febbraio 2013)

ci sono migliaia di sostenitori del m5s incavolati come iene per il post di oggi, quello di sberleffo su bersani che chiude le porte a qualsiasi accordo. Il succo degli interventi è che lui non ha nessun diritto di scegliere per loro, che non ha alcuna autorità ad andare a parlare con napolitano. C'è un sacco di gente davvero delusa. Qui si gioca una partita enorme per poter davvero cambiare le cose, e buttare tutto nel cesso perchè grillo si è "offeso" per come lo hanno chiamato in questi mesi.. beh ridicolo dai

- - - Aggiornato - - -

andate sul blog di grillo e leggete i commenti più votati all'ultimo post del capo


----------



## vota DC (27 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Cosa uscirebbe fuori da un altro governo "di interesse nazionale"?



E' facile.
Di cosa parlano tutti i media allo stesso modo come urgenza?
Sulla legge elettorale ogni giornale dà le sue versioni, ancora peggio in economia. Quindi............AMINISTIA o INDULTO e poi tutto al voto, per me quella è la priorità di Pd-Pdl, forse (ma sicuramente in misura minore) anche cittadinanza veloce alle risorse dato che gli immigrati hanno votato soprattutto i due vecchi partitoni.


----------



## cris (27 Febbraio 2013)

No comment, vi meritate proprio tutte le vecchie facce che in 20 anni ci han riempito di promesse mai mantenute, che ci hanno portato dove siamo ora.

Cè da scegliere tra gli incapaci, i raccomandati, i ladri, i collusi, i senzapalle, i raccontastorie, i falsi, di cui 80% vecchi senza interesse per il futuro e chi più ne ha e piu ne metta che si sono alternati alla guida del paese negli ultimi decenni, e gente nuova, giovane, (gente laureata, non propriamente trogloditi impreparati) con ambizione verso il futuro, con voglia di cambiare le cose, stufa del teatrino politico.

Come diavolo si fa a voler scegliere la prima categoria, ed arrivare al delirio di insultare la seconda categoria con qualunque ridicola scusa, io non lo so. Mi sembra di stare al manicomio.

Insultate, insultate.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Febbraio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> mamma mia che commenti vomitevoli che mi tocca leggere..
> 
> grillo ci porterà nel baratro? Il PD e Berlusconi che mink.ia hanno fatto in questi 20 per garantire all'italia un cambiamento positivo e che ci avrebbe fatto vivere quantomeno in maniera tranquilla?
> 
> ...


Non voglio proprio entrare nel merito del M5S, però queste cose me le risparmierei. Voglio dire: tutta questa disperazione intorno a me non la vedo, almeno non oggi.


----------



## esjie (27 Febbraio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Per me doveva essere rinnovata la fiducia a Monti, era l'unica soluzione possibile e realistica. Un anno al governo è troppo poco.



Se non era febbraio sarebbe stato aprile, son comunque passati 5 anni dalle ultime politiche.


----------



## Prinz (27 Febbraio 2013)

Comunque a questo punto non c'è altra alternativa alle larghe intese col PDL


----------



## Hell Krusty (27 Febbraio 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> Comunque a questo punto non c'è altra alternativa alle larghe intese col PDL



E grillo non aspetta altro, per incrementare ulteriormente i consensi.. Ormai è evidente che si sta comportando come tutti gli altri, mettendo all'ultimo posto l'interesse del paese...


----------



## Prinz (27 Febbraio 2013)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> E grillo non aspetta altro, per incrementare ulteriormente i consensi.. Ormai è evidente che si sta comportando come tutti gli altri, mettendo all'ultimo posto l'interesse del paese...



Per lui è un sei al Superenalotto. Si scrolla di dosso l'onere di governare il Paese, in modo da poter continuare a fare quello che gli riesce meglio: il Savonarola digitale antisistema. Niente di più irresponsabile in un momento come questo.


----------



## Miro (27 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non voglio proprio entrare nel merito del M5S, però queste cose me le risparmierei. Voglio dire: tutta questa disperazione intorno a me non la vedo, almeno non oggi.



Infatti guarda al domani, guarda alla situazione dei giovani come me e te che non avranno mai il posto fisso, che solo per grazia divina riusciranno a crearsi una famiglia, e che verseranno contributi per una pensione che non vedranno mai.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Febbraio 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Infatti guarda al domani, guarda alla situazione dei giovani come me e te che non avranno mai il posto fisso, che solo per grazia divina riusciranno a crearsi una famiglia, e che verseranno contributi per una pensione che non vedranno mai.


Mah, io non mi fido di questo catastrofismo. Credo che usciremo da questa situazione, chiaramente difficile, e mi auguro che da qui a 5 ma a anche a 10 anni le cose cambino.


----------



## jaws (27 Febbraio 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> No comment, vi meritate proprio tutte le vecchie facce che in 20 anni ci han riempito di promesse mai mantenute, che ci hanno portato dove siamo ora.
> 
> Cè da scegliere tra gli incapaci, i raccomandati, i ladri, i collusi, i senzapalle, i raccontastorie, i falsi, di cui 80% vecchi senza interesse per il futuro e chi più ne ha e piu ne metta che si sono alternati alla guida del paese negli ultimi decenni, e gente nuova, giovane, (gente laureata, non propriamente trogloditi impreparati) con ambizione verso il futuro, con voglia di cambiare le cose, stufa del teatrino politico.
> 
> ...



Anche a me sembra di stare al manicomio credimi, solo che uno di noi 2 è l'infermiere...


----------



## Miro (27 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mah, io non mi fido di questo catastrofismo. Credo che usciremo da questa situazione, chiaramente difficile, e mi auguro che da qui a 5 ma a anche a 10 anni le cose cambino.



Ah per uscire ci usciremo, ma la nostra generazione dovrà ingoiare tonnellate di sterco.


----------



## Livestrong (27 Febbraio 2013)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> E grillo non aspetta altro, per incrementare ulteriormente i consensi.. Ormai è evidente che si sta comportando come tutti gli altri, mettendo all'ultimo posto l'interesse del paese...



A questo giro mi sento di difenderlo. Qua non si tratta di scendere a compromessi, l'intera identità del m5s si basa sul dare addosso alla vecchia classe politica, sarebbe un totale controsenso per lui un'alleanza col pd.

È come se il pdl si mettesse a votare una patrimoniale


----------



## Livestrong (27 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mah, io non mi fido di questo catastrofismo. Credo che usciremo da questa situazione, chiaramente difficile, e mi auguro che da qui a 5 ma a anche a 10 anni le cose cambino.



Se ne usciremo ne usciremo di certo non con la bacchetta magica o pensando che le cose si risolvano da sè


----------



## juventino (27 Febbraio 2013)

Sinceramente non so più che pensare. Alla fine credo che per tirare le somme bisogna aspettare le consultazioni.


----------



## Miro (27 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> A questo giro mi sento di difenderlo. Qua non si tratta di scendere a compromessi, l'intera identità del m5s si basa sul dare addosso alla vecchia classe politica, sarebbe un totale controsenso per lui un'alleanza col pd.
> 
> *È come se il pdl si mettesse a votare una patrimoniale*



L'hanno già fatto.  l'IMU non è forse una patrimoniale?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Se ne usciremo ne usciremo di certo non con la bacchetta magica o pensando che le cose si risolvano da sè


Io purtroppo non sono a capo dello stato, quindi non posso che sperare, alle urne ho fatto il mio dovere di cittadino. Più di così...


----------



## Livestrong (27 Febbraio 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> L'hanno già fatto.  l'IMU non è forse una patrimoniale?



Si ma avevano la scusa pronta, il m5s come motiverebbe il tutto?


----------



## jaws (27 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Si ma avevano la scusa pronta, il m5s come motiverebbe il tutto?



Basterebbe dire: L'abbiamo fatto per il bene dell'Italia
Credo che la gente capirebbe


----------



## vota DC (28 Febbraio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Basterebbe dire: L'abbiamo fatto per il bene dell'Italia
> Credo che la gente capirebbe



Ahahaha ma se i grillini pescano tra i secessionisti, in particolare al sud dove sembrano appoggiati dai nostalgici duosiciliani.
Per salvare la faccia basta dare la fiducia al Pd (questo passaggio obbligato sennò il governo non si forma) con un pdc che non ha passato la campagna elettorale sputando sul m5s. E Vendola ovviamente fuori.


----------



## James Watson (28 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> .



sulla prima parte la mia era una richiesta di spiegazioni proprio perché non capivo bene il tuo pensiero, grazie di esserti spiegato meglio.
Sulla seconda ti risponderò più avanti perché sono di straforo al lavoro e mi ci vuole tempo, sorry!


----------



## #Dodo90# (28 Febbraio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> mamma mia che commenti vomitevoli che mi tocca leggere..
> 
> grillo ci porterà nel baratro? Il PD e Berlusconi che mink.ia hanno fatto in questi 20 per garantire all'italia un cambiamento positivo e che ci avrebbe fatto vivere quantomeno in maniera tranquilla?
> 
> ...



Ti invito a moderare i toni, anche perché se i post degli altri sono "vomitevoli", i tuoi sono frutto di molta ignoranza in materia. Siamo su un forum civile, non al mercato del pesce.


----------



## James Watson (28 Febbraio 2013)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> E grillo non aspetta altro, per incrementare ulteriormente i consensi.. Ormai è evidente che si sta comportando come tutti gli altri, mettendo all'ultimo posto l'interesse del paese...



Quoto, e mi sembra che non ci voglia una scorpacciata di pane e volpe per capirlo.


----------



## Hammer (28 Febbraio 2013)

È evidente che sta solo aspettando un'alleanza PD-PDL per poi raccogliere fiumi di consensi alle prossime elezioni.
Comunque questa cosa l'ha sempre detta, non si può andargli contro per la coerenza; i problemi saranno che il popolo italiano ci smenerà, e non poco, e che molti elettori a 5 Stelle si faranno qualche domanda sulla figura del leader. Il primo dei due è gravissimo.


----------



## smallball (28 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Caro [MENTION=160]Tobi[/MENTION] a protestare sono buoni tutti. Io voglio avere un approccio neutro sul movimento di Grillo ma lo attendo alla prova dei fatti per vedere cosa propone e riesce ad attuare per il bene del paese.


volendo stare all'opposizione in qualsiasi caso,piu' che proporre sara' distruggere


----------



## James Watson (28 Febbraio 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> È evidente che sta solo aspettando un'alleanza PD-PDL per poi raccogliere fiumi di consensi alle prossime elezioni.
> Comunque questa cosa l'ha sempre detta, non si può andargli contro per la coerenza; i problemi saranno che il popolo italiano ci smenerà, e non poco, e che molti elettori a 5 Stelle si faranno qualche domanda sulla figura del leader. *Il primo dei due è gravissimo.*



Scusa hammer, non ho capito a cosa ti riferisci, puoi spiegarti meglio?


----------



## smallball (28 Febbraio 2013)

direi che e' ormai chiaro che a Grillo interessi governare...ma da solo


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Febbraio 2013)

Premetto che ho votato per fare quindi non sono proprio il prototipo del filogrillino  ma cio che noto è che tutti stanno dando la colpa dell'eventuale mancato accordo al m5s e a grillo e sta passando l'idea del pd partito "buono" , io voglio solo ricordare che il pd è quel partito che ha fatto per una ventina d'anni pseudo opposizione (ad esempio avrebbe potuto votare contro quella *****ta di scudo fiscale pure avendo i numeri e non l'ha fatto) mentre sotto sotto pensava ai propri interessi (vedi monte dei paschi di siena). Quindi sentire dire che il pd pensa al bene del paese e grillo vuole fare il punk anarchico è vero fino ad un certo punto . Se il PD pensasse al bene del paese avrebbe azzerato la classe dirigente visto che sono 15 anni che non vincono mai , ricordo anche che la classe dirigente è formata dai vari d'alema , violante quelli del famoso inciucio con berlusconi  , la bindi e tanti altri oligarchi .
Contrattare con i vecchi lupi vestiti da pecore del pd non è facile soprattutto per i pivellini , inesperti del m5s e questo grillo lo sa benissimo . Se il PD volesse bene al paese potrebbe fare un passo indietro e far dimettere l'intera classe politica di vecchie cariatidi , ma questo non accadra mai perche il pd deve pensare ai sui interessi e poi a quello del paese e questo a casa mia si chiama oligarchia ; non a caso baffetto d'alema e altri storici dirigenti del PD sono per un inciucio bis con berlusconi  mentre quelli favorevoli a parlare coi grillini sono i giovani del pd quelli che chiamano giovani turchi . Quindi prima di gridare al grillo despota amante dell'anarchia io un paio di domandine sui vecchi volponi del pd me le farei , poi chi vivrà vedrà sperando di non fare la fine della grecia nel frattempo


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Febbraio 2013)

Ragazzi permettetemi la battuta... alcuni commenti non si possono proprio leggere... soprattutto da gente che sostiene e ha sostenuto Gargamella e il Nano... 

sentire critiche al moVimento che ancora non è entrato in parlamento mi fa capire perchè questo paese andrà sempre piu nella M... 

voi vi meritate una politica fatta di ladri , ballerine e ignoranti... non so più cosa dire... se non che eviterò questi post pieni di rabbia e rancore verso chi a differenza vostra ha VINTO queste elezioni ...

ci vediamo in parlamento e sarà un piacere ..


----------



## Prinz (28 Febbraio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> Premetto che ho votato per fare quindi non sono proprio il prototipo del filogrillino  ma cio che noto è che tutti stanno dando la colpa dell'eventuale mancato accordo al m5s e a grillo e sta passando l'idea del pd partito "buono" , io voglio solo ricordare che il pd è quel partito che ha fatto per una ventina d'anni pseudo opposizione (ad esempio avrebbe potuto votare contro quella *****ta di scudo fiscale pure avendo i numeri e non l'ha fatto) mentre sotto sotto pensava ai propri interessi (vedi monte dei paschi di siena). Quindi sentire dire che il pd pensa al bene del paese e grillo vuole fare il punk anarchico è vero fino ad un certo punto . Se il PD pensasse al bene del paese avrebbe azzerato la classe dirigente visto che sono 15 anni che non vincono mai , ricordo anche che la classe dirigente è formata dai vari d'alema , violante quelli del famoso inciucio con berlusconi  , la bindi e tanti altri oligarchi .
> Contrattare con i vecchi lupi vestiti da pecore del pd non è facile soprattutto per i pivellini , inesperti del m5s e questo grillo lo sa benissimo . Se il PD volesse bene al paese potrebbe fare un passo indietro e far dimettere l'intera classe politica di vecchie cariatidi , ma questo non accadra mai perche il pd deve pensare ai sui interessi e poi a quello del paese e questo a casa mia si chiama oligarchia ; non a caso baffetto d'alema e altri storici dirigenti del PD sono per un inciucio bis con berlusconi  mentre quelli favorevoli a parlare coi grillini sono i giovani del pd quelli che chiamano giovani turchi . Quindi prima di gridare al grillo despota amante dell'anarchia io un paio di domandine sui vecchi volponi del pd me le farei , poi chi vivrà vedrà sperando di non fare la fine della grecia nel frattempo



COndivido perfettamente le considerazioni sul PD, ciò non toglie che Grillo stia agendo irresponsabilmente


----------



## AndrasWave (28 Febbraio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> Premetto che ho votato per fare quindi non sono proprio il prototipo del filogrillino  ma cio che noto è che tutti stanno dando la colpa dell'eventuale mancato accordo al m5s e a grillo e sta passando l'idea del pd partito "buono" , io voglio solo ricordare che il pd è quel partito che ha fatto per una ventina d'anni pseudo opposizione (ad esempio avrebbe potuto votare contro quella *****ta di scudo fiscale pure avendo i numeri e non l'ha fatto) mentre sotto sotto pensava ai propri interessi (vedi monte dei paschi di siena). Quindi sentire dire che il pd pensa al bene del paese e grillo vuole fare il punk anarchico è vero fino ad un certo punto . Se il PD pensasse al bene del paese avrebbe azzerato la classe dirigente visto che sono 15 anni che non vincono mai , ricordo anche che la classe dirigente è formata dai vari d'alema , violante quelli del famoso inciucio con berlusconi  , la bindi e tanti altri oligarchi .
> Contrattare con i vecchi lupi vestiti da pecore del pd non è facile soprattutto per i pivellini , inesperti del m5s e questo grillo lo sa benissimo . Se il PD volesse bene al paese potrebbe fare un passo indietro e far dimettere l'intera classe politica di vecchie cariatidi , ma questo non accadra mai perche il pd deve pensare ai sui interessi e poi a quello del paese e questo a casa mia si chiama oligarchia ; non a caso baffetto d'alema e altri storici dirigenti del PD sono per un inciucio bis con berlusconi  mentre quelli favorevoli a parlare coi grillini sono i giovani del pd quelli che chiamano giovani turchi . Quindi prima di gridare al grillo despota amante dell'anarchia io un paio di domandine sui vecchi volponi del pd me le farei , poi chi vivrà vedrà sperando di non fare la fine della grecia nel frattempo



Ma non è normale..
Ma ci sarà mai una cosa su cui non siamo d'accordo io e te? Grande Frenguzzo mio! Hai detto cose sacrosante..


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Febbraio 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> COndivido perfettamente le considerazioni sul PD, ciò non toglie che Grillo stia agendo irresponsabilmente



irresponsabile dipende da quello che sta accadendo realmente e questo noi non lo possiamo sapere . Se grillo non si allea perche il suo fine ultimo è quello di prendere piu voti alla prossima elezione allora è da condannare perche si comporterebbe come la vecchia politica che antepone altro al bene comune . Se grillo ha detto no perchè non si fida dei viscidi all'interno del pd non posso di certo biasimarlo . Sfatiamo il mito del pd buono e del pdl cattivo , perchè molto spesso tra questi due la differenza sta solo nella lettera L  io ricordo ancora che la vecchia politica o la casta chiamatela un po come preferite è quella che ha scavalcato il referendum che aboliva i rimborsi elettorali con un altra legge che , attualmente regala fior di soldi pubblici ai partiti (es. il pd in questa elezione ha speso una decina di mil per la campagna e il rimborso che gli spetta si aggira intorno ai 100 mil  ) , quindi prima di correra tra le braccia dei lupacchiotti vestiti da pecora dei pd ci penserei su due volte . 
Chi garantisce ai grillini che il pd non stia attuando qualche strategia deleteria per il movimento ? veramente il pd ha deciso di fare il bene del paese dopo 20 anni in cui ha pensato piu ai suoi interessi che all'italia ? credo sia pure normale diffidare di gente che fino a due giorni fa , in campagna elettorale , diceva grillo fascista , grillo buffone e ora grillo amico mio viè qua volemose bene 
Chi garantisce al movimento che il pd dopo aver avuto la fiducia e aver approvato qualche iniziativa di secondo piano del movimento non ritorni a fare i propri interessi ? ovviamente in questo caso verrebbe a mancare l'appoggio del m5s con la conseguente caduta del governo e gia immagino la macchina del fango dire : "e il m5s ha fatto cadere il governo consegnando l'italia al cattivone berluscone" 
Ad oggi di nero su bianco il pd non ha proposto proprio nulla , quindi io che sono "malpensante" e faccio cattivi pensieri posso pure pensare che la strategia del pd sia questa : chiediamo appoggio al m5s visto che diranno di no possiamo andare tra le braccia di silvio per un inciucio bis e possiamo avere anche la faccia pulita visto che potremo dire : "è colpa del movimento 5 stelle se per il bene dell'italia siamo andati dal pdl"
Ripeto ad oggi non abbiamo abbastanza info per decidere se grillo è il despota affamato di voti e se il pd si sta comportanto as usual , io sottolineo solo una cosa , in un partito democratico (visto che il pd si chiama cosi ) dopo 15 anni di non vittorie la classe dirigente storica dovrebbe dimettersi in toto e invece sono ancora la a far finta che il bene del paese sia il loro fine ultimo


----------



## #Dodo90# (28 Febbraio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi permettetemi la battuta... alcuni commenti non si possono proprio leggere... soprattutto da gente che sostiene e ha sostenuto Gargamella e il Nano...
> 
> sentire critiche al moVimento che ancora non è entrato in parlamento mi fa capire perchè questo paese andrà sempre piu nella M...
> 
> ...



Si lollo, però anche tu un pò di coerenza. Qualche mese fa con lo spread a 500 aprivi un topic al giorno per dire che eravamo in default, che bisognava fare le riforme, che la Grecia era fallita ed ora abbracci alla cieca le idee di Grillo. Io non sono contro il movimento in sè, ma il programma di Grillo fa schifo (tra l'altro disse che lo aveva scritto con un premio nobel che ha smentito), almeno l'hai letto?


----------



## Miro (28 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Si ma avevano la scusa pronta, il m5s come motiverebbe il tutto?



Magari Grillo è invasato, ma quelli del movimento lo sanno benissimo che aldilà dei proclami in questo preciso momento bisognerebbe trovare una collaborazione (se proprio non la si vuol chiamare alleanza) col PD almeno sui temi urgenti, difatti ieri sul blog in tantissimi hanno disapprovato le parole di Grillo, a dimostrazione che si, saranno inesperti ma di sicuro non sono scemi...questo governo aldilà delle alleanze durerà poco, tantovale collaborare nel mentre.


----------



## Livestrong (28 Febbraio 2013)

Io in questo caso difendo a spada tratta grillo, dovrebbe svendere totalmente l'idea che sta dietro al suo partito alleandosi col pd. Diverso, molto diverso, per il pdl, ce alla fine un governo di larghe intese lo ha già fatto.

Se poi vogliamo dirla tutta, non credo che una alleanza pd e m5s farebbe il bene del paese, visti i punti sui quali si fonderebbe


----------



## #Dodo90# (28 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Io in questo caso difendo a spada tratta grillo, dovrebbe svendere totalmente l'idea che sta dietro al suo partito alleandosi col pd. Diverso, molto diverso, per il pdl, ce alla fine un governo di larghe intese lo ha già fatto.
> 
> Se poi vogliamo dirla tutta, non credo che una alleanza pd e m5s farebbe il bene del paese, visti i punti sui quali si fonderebbe


Luca, aldilà dei luoghi comuni penso che qualcuno di "preparato" tra i grilli ci sia, e se è così sanno sicuramente che il paese in questo momento ha bisogno di riforme e stop. Se non sono servetti del comico, sapranno prendere le distanze da posizioni che manderebbero il paese ancora più a picco


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Febbraio 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Si lollo, però anche tu un pò di coerenza. Qualche mese fa con lo spread a 500 aprivi un topic al giorno per dire che eravamo in default, che bisognava fare le riforme, che la Grecia era fallita ed ora abbracci alla cieca le idee di Grillo. Io non sono contro il movimento in sè, ma il programma di Grillo fa schifo (tra l'altro disse che lo aveva scritto con un premio nobel che ha smentito), almeno l'hai letto?



Ovvio che l'ho letto... ma quello che non capisco e di cui non riesco a capacitarmi è di come una persona sana di mente possa scegliere di votare il nano ( o gargamella ) e criticare il moVimento ...

a parte questo... io rimango della mia idea che questo paese è sulla strada per il precipizio... e , o cambiamo subito direzione o ci finiamo dentro in pieno... 

per questo vi dico... ragazzi diamo fiducia il movimento...vediamo che combinano...poi , se ci saranno dei problemi ne parleremo e ne discuteremo..ma ALMENO c'è qualcosa di nuovo ...qualcosa che mi ha ridato speranza... 

detto questo , voglio spendere 2 parole per il programma... 

il programma del movimento non è un dictat ... è una via.. la nostra via è formata dalle 5 stelle.. poi come abbiamo sempre detto tutti se arriva il primo ******* del PDL per fare un esempio e ha una bella idea migliore della via del nostro programma.. la si prende in considerazione ... LE BUONE IDEE NON HANNO COLORE POLITICO... 

non so più come spiegarlo... sembra che qui vada di moda criticare il movimento a prescindere.. non vi va mai bene nulla... ho letto anche critiche nel topic " rinuncia a 100 milioni di euro di rimborso elettorale " .. che poi per inciso saranno meno...cmq non cambia...


----------



## Livestrong (28 Febbraio 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Luca, aldilà dei luoghi comuni penso che qualcuno di "preparato" tra i grilli ci sia, e se è così sanno sicuramente che il paese in questo momento ha bisogno di riforme e stop. Se non sono servetti del comico, sapranno prendere le distanze da posizioni che manderebbero il paese ancora più a picco



Anche nel pd e nel pdl ci sarà gente capace, ma devo ancora trovarne uno che voti in modo diverso rispetto a quanto gli ordina la segreteria del partito


----------



## #Dodo90# (28 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Anche nel pd e nel pdl ci sarà gente capace, ma devo ancora trovarne uno che voti in modo diverso rispetto a quanto gli ordina la segreteria del partito


Ma loro sono nuovi


----------



## smallball (28 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Io in questo caso difendo a spada tratta grillo, dovrebbe svendere totalmente l'idea che sta dietro al suo partito alleandosi col pd. Diverso, molto diverso, per il pdl, ce alla fine un governo di larghe intese lo ha già fatto.
> 
> Se poi vogliamo dirla tutta, non credo che una alleanza pd e m5s farebbe il bene del paese, visti i punti sui quali si fonderebbe


e' quello che penso io,al movimento interessa governare ,ma senza alleanze,solo tramite l'esito elettorale


----------



## #Dodo90# (28 Febbraio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ovvio che l'ho letto... ma quello che non capisco e di cui non riesco a capacitarmi è di come una persona sana di mente possa scegliere di votare il nano ( o gargamella ) e criticare il moVimento ...
> 
> a parte questo... io rimango della mia idea che questo paese è sulla strada per il precipizio... e , o cambiamo subito direzione o ci finiamo dentro in pieno...
> 
> ...


Così è un altra cosa. Ma se Grillo dice "se propongono cose che ci sono nel nostro programma le votiamo, sennò no", è tutta un'altra cosa. I grillini devono avere le palle di staccarsi da Grillo. Questo paese ha bisogno di far ripartire l'economia e non la fai di certo ripartire con il reddito di cittadinanza, abolendo options e derivati o con il referendum sull'euro, tutt'altro...


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Febbraio 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Così è un altra cosa. Ma se Grillo dice "se propongono cose che ci sono nel nostro programma le votiamo, sennò no", è tutta un'altra cosa. I grillini devono avere le palle di staccarsi da Grillo. Questo paese ha bisogno di far ripartire l'economia e non la fai di certo ripartire con il reddito di cittadinanza, abolendo options e derivati o con il referendum sull'euro, tutt'altro...


Dodo ma va che grillo non ha mai detto ... " O COSI O NIENTE " sono gli stupidi giornali che ti fanno credere che lui sia cosi dittatore.. lui ha semplicemente detto quello che ti ho riportato sopra.. 

per cortesia ragazzi non leggete solo i giornali o solo i tg che ovviamente sono CONTRO il moVimento.. 

guardatevi le interviste INTEGRALI.. oggi potete informarvi ...non come nel 1980 che ti dicevano quello che volevano


----------



## Ale (28 Febbraio 2013)

Grillo è veramente un pirla. Si diverte a provocare e a far casino, ma lo sa che adesso dovrebbe ( almeno in teoria) fare qualcosa di buono per il paese, anzichè continuare a fare il comico?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Febbraio 2013)

Comunque il non allearsi con nessuno è una regola scritta del codice di comportamento del m5s. Alla fine quando grillo dice questo non fa altro che ribadire regole già accettate dai candidati.
Qua il regolamento 
MoVimento




> I gruppi parlamentari del MoVimento 5 Stelle non dovranno associarsi con altri partiti o coalizioni o gruppi se non per votazioni su punti condivisi.


----------



## Hammer (28 Febbraio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Scusa hammer, non ho capito a cosa ti riferisci, puoi spiegarti meglio?



Nel senso che l'ingovernabilità del paese, che si otterrà con il rifiuto del capo del M5S a collaborare, porterà solo male all'Italia.


----------



## smallball (28 Febbraio 2013)

oggi Grillo sul suo blog ha lanciato il governo 5 stelle...ma in che cosa consisterebbe???


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Dario Fo:"Ho parlato poco fa con Casaleggio e non è vero che il M5S chiuso le porte al PD"


*


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2013)

Ma chi è che comanda in questo movimento? Grillo? Casaleggio? I militanti? Boh...


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2013)

Per il M5S, secondo me, sarebbe un errore clamoroso non valutare seriamente un alleanza con il PD.


----------



## Livestrong (28 Febbraio 2013)

Il pd comunque penso sia in assoluto il partito più insulso e squallido nel parlamento italiano


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Il pd comunque penso sia in assoluto il partito più insulso e squallido nel parlamento italiano



....e quali sarebbero per te questi partiti degni?


----------



## Brain84 (28 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Il pd comunque penso sia in assoluto il partito più insulso e squallido nel parlamento italiano



eh la lega è meglio si, il PDL poi..UAU!!!


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> eh la lega è meglio si, il PDL poi..UAU!!!


----------



## vota DC (28 Febbraio 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Nel senso che l'ingovernabilità del paese, che si otterrà con il rifiuto del capo del M5S a collaborare, porterà solo male all'Italia.



Chissà che non succeda come il Belgio BELGIO: 400 GIORNI SENZA GOVERNO E PIL +2,4%! | Movimento Libertario

ricordiamoci che con Craxi e Berlusconi c'è stata tantissima governabilità che negli anni del boom economico non c'era: la governabilità favorisce sprechi e corruzione perché ci sono equilibri troppo stabili per cadere facilmente


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Chissà che non succeda come il Belgio BELGIO: 400 GIORNI SENZA GOVERNO E PIL +2,4%! | Movimento Libertario
> 
> ricordiamoci che con Craxi e Berlusconi c'è stata tantissima governabilità che negli anni del boom economico non c'era: la governabilità favorisce sprechi e corruzione perché ci sono equilibri troppo stabili per cadere facilmente



L'Italia non è il Belgio. Craxi governava con il ricatto (la politica dei due forni) e Berlusconi di fatto ha governato con una maggioranza litigiosa.


----------



## prebozzio (28 Febbraio 2013)

Ma una via di mezzo tra politici mafiosi e decrepiti e un movimento guidato da un comico delirante non era proprio possibile?


----------



## Morghot (28 Febbraio 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ma una via di mezzo tra politici mafiosi e decrepiti e un movimento guidato da un comico delirante non era proprio possibile?


Il pensiero più giusto che abbia mai letto  .


----------



## Hammer (28 Febbraio 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ma una via di mezzo tra politici mafiosi e decrepiti e un movimento guidato da un comico delirante non era proprio possibile?



.


----------



## Livestrong (1 Marzo 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> eh la lega è meglio si, il PDL poi..UAU!!!



Almeno loro non fanno i santarellini


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Marzo 2013)

Le sparate di Grillo su Bersani mi ricordano la "mela marcia" nella trattativa Balotelli.
Dietro le quinte staranno inciuciando.


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (1 Marzo 2013)

Grillo sta facendo il gioc del "tanto peggio tanto meglio".

vuole che lo spread vada ad 800 e creare un pericolosissimo stallo nelle istituzioni per crescere la paura e la disperazione popolare al fine di ottenere maggiori consensi nelle prossime imminenti elezioni.

tanto poi lui non ha problemi a pagare gli interessi su sullo spread alto perche' denuncia 4,5 milioni di euro l'anno

- - - Aggiornato - - -

sta giocando d'azzardo, sta facendo all in con i soldi degli altri


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Marzo 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Almeno loro non fanno i santarellini



infatti , nell'immaginario comune il pd appare come la parte buona nel dualismo pdl-pd ma non è proprio cosi . La gente che critica grillo sul fatto del mancato accordo forse ha dimenticato tutte le *****te che ha fatto il pd , tra cui i 21 miliardi di buco del monte dei paschi . Bersani e tutta la dirigenza pd se volesse il bene del paese si sarebbe dimessa subito dopo le elezioni e invece bindi , d'alema , fassino , veltroni , violante sono ancora tutti li a tramare qualcosa . Se vogliono "smacchiare" che inizino a smacchiare le loro colpe .
Ad oggi i furboni del pd si sono limitati solo a passare la patata bollente al m5s , ma di concreto non si è visto ancora niente da parte loro. Pure berlusconi vuole l'accordo col pd per il bene dell'italia e perche nessuno lo prende sul serio ? se fosse stato il pdl ad avere quel 0,46% di voti in piu e avesse chiesto la fiducia a grillo voi vi saresti fidati ? Siccome spesso tra pd e pdl la differenza è la L , l'atteggiamento dei grillini non è proprio irresponsabile


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (1 Marzo 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Il pd comunque penso sia in assoluto il partito più insulso e squallido nel parlamento italiano



ahahahahahahahahahahahaahhahahahah!
insulso si, ma squallido no.


----------



## Livestrong (1 Marzo 2013)

Squallido, viscido, infingardo, usate poi gli aggettivi che vi piacciono di più


----------



## Kurt91 (1 Marzo 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Il pd comunque penso sia in assoluto il partito più insulso e squallido nel parlamento italiano



Oddio che ne esce strasconfitto da queste elezioni è assolutamente vero, ma nel complesso mi sembra un'affermazione un po' esagerata.


----------



## admin (1 Marzo 2013)

Grillo chiude ancora al PD

"Facce da cul., siete fuori dalla storia, e quando si aprirà voragine Mps del Pd non resterà nemmeno il ricordo"


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Marzo 2013)

Spero e credo che Grillo mantenga le promesse di non allinearsi con chi ha sempre ritenuto un fallito oppure una combriccola di morti de sonno,perchè altrimenti manderebbe a "donnine" la tematica centrale che accompagna il suo movimento:il vento di protesta verso la vecchia casta.


----------



## Snake (1 Marzo 2013)

ahahahaahahahahahahahah, ma si dai vediamo cosa faranno in parlamento


----------



## Doctore (1 Marzo 2013)

Alla fine di tutto renzi rimane in attesa che il pd crolli per poi prenderlo a se tra le macerie...ovviamente tutto il vecchiume del pd verra spazzato senza pieta.
...e forse potrei tornare a votare a questo punto.


----------



## Livestrong (1 Marzo 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Alla fine di tutto renzi rimane in attesa che il pd crolli per poi prenderlo a se tra le macerie...ovviamente tutto il vecchiume del pd verra spazzato senza pieta.
> ...e forse potrei tornare a votare a questo punto.



Grillo lo teme tantissimo renzi secondo me


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> "Facce da cul., siete fuori dalla storia, e quando si aprirà voragine Mps del Pd non resterà nemmeno il ricordo"



Ops, qui siamo anche oltre la "mela marcia"


----------



## smallball (1 Marzo 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Grillo lo teme tantissimo renzi secondo me



esattamente,ha molta paura


----------



## admin (1 Marzo 2013)

Adesso Casaleggio, dopo anni di anonimato e di misteri, parla un giorno sì e quell'altro pure dettando le linee guida del movimento.


----------



## Prinz (1 Marzo 2013)

Dichiarazioni di Bersani:
«Voglio ribaltare lo schema. Mercoledì prossimo in direzione mi assumerò la responsabilità di formali fare la proposta di un governo di cambiamento, che segnali in modo netto il cambio di fase con sette - otto punti programmatici. Il primo tema è l`Europa. Voglio che il prossimo governo ponga una questione dirimente, di cui ho parlato al telefono con Hollande l`altroieri: l`austerità da sola ci porta al disastro. In sede europea, tutti devono mettersi in testa che il rientro dal debito e dal deficit è un tema che va spostato nel medio periodo: ora c`è un`altra urgenza assoluta, il lavoro. Il secondo tema è quello sociale. Il disagio è troppo forte, i comuni devono poter aprire sportelli di sostegno, bisogna sbloccare subito i pagamenti della PA alle imprese e introdurre sistemi universalistici negli ammortizzatori sociali. Il terzo tema è la democrazia. Il nuovo governo, immediatamente, deve dimezzare il numero dei parlamentari, abbattere gli stipendi al livello di quelli dei sindaci, varare leggi che regolino la vita dei partiti e non solo per i finanziamenti, che inaspriscano drasticamente le norme anti-corruzione e che regolino finalmente i conflitti di interessi. Ciascuno di questi punti si tradurrà in un specifico disegno di legge, che giorno dopo giorno farò pubblicare in rete già da giovedì mattina. Questo mi offrirà la gradevole opportunità di rilanciare anche qualche vecchia idea, come la creazione di un ministero per lo Sviluppo Sostenibile, visto che l`economia verde deve essere il cuore del nuovo governo che ho in testa».

Mi pare un discorso abbastanza ragionevole


----------



## prd7 (1 Marzo 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni di Bersani:
> «Voglio ribaltare lo schema. Mercoledì prossimo in direzione mi assumerò la responsabilità di formali fare la proposta di un governo di cambiamento, che segnali in modo netto il cambio di fase con sette - otto punti programmatici. Il primo tema è l`Europa. Voglio che il prossimo governo ponga una questione dirimente, di cui ho parlato al telefono con Hollande l`altroieri: l`austerità da sola ci porta al disastro. In sede europea, tutti devono mettersi in testa che il rientro dal debito e dal deficit è un tema che va spostato nel medio periodo: ora c`è un`altra urgenza assoluta, il lavoro. Il secondo tema è quello sociale. Il disagio è troppo forte, i comuni devono poter aprire sportelli di sostegno, bisogna sbloccare subito i pagamenti della PA alle imprese e introdurre sistemi universalistici negli ammortizzatori sociali. Il terzo tema è la democrazia. Il nuovo governo, immediatamente, deve dimezzare il numero dei parlamentari, abbattere gli stipendi al livello di quelli dei sindaci, varare leggi che regolino la vita dei partiti e non solo per i finanziamenti, che inaspriscano drasticamente le norme anti-corruzione e che regolino finalmente i conflitti di interessi. Ciascuno di questi punti si tradurrà in un specifico disegno di legge, che giorno dopo giorno farò pubblicare in rete già da giovedì mattina. Questo mi offrirà la gradevole opportunità di rilanciare anche qualche vecchia idea, come la creazione di un ministero per lo Sviluppo Sostenibile, visto che l`economia verde deve essere il cuore del nuovo governo che ho in testa».
> 
> Mi pare un discorso abbastanza ragionevole



Ma infatti io non avevo dubbi che il PD avrebbe proposto disegni ragionevoli. Ora sta tutto al M5S.
Mi aspetto però che propongano qualcosa anche per la scuola e il settore sanitario.


----------



## vota DC (1 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L'Italia non è il Belgio. Craxi governava con il ricatto (la politica dei due forni) e Berlusconi di fatto ha governato con una maggioranza litigiosa.



Nel 2008-2011 sì, però nel 2001-2006 direi di no a parte Follini che andava palesemente contro il capopartito Casini (e infatti con Cesa che non è chissà che carismatico l'UDC recuperò voti). In quegli anni è proprio passato tutto, neanche c'era Di Pietro all'opposizione e in generale il centrosinistra a parte rinfondazione ha appoggiato tutti i provvedimenti comprese le guerre.


----------



## Tobi (2 Marzo 2013)

Comunque si è arrivati a questa situazione Per via del Pd, avessero presentato Renzi il Pd vinceva ad occhi chiusi, la storia delle primarie è una boiata assurda per 2 motivi:

Alle.primarie vanno a votare i vecchi ecco come si spiega la vittoria di Bersani
Dovrebbero votare alle primarie solo quelli tesserati, altrimenti uno del Pdl che teme la figura di Renzi, vota Bersani.. e il dado e tratto


----------



## Solo (2 Marzo 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Comunque si è arrivati a questa situazione Per via del Pd, avessero presentato Renzi il Pd vinceva ad occhi chiusi, la storia delle primarie è una boiata assurda per 2 motivi:
> 
> Alle.primarie vanno a votare i vecchi ecco come si spiega la vittoria di Bersani
> *Dovrebbero votare alle primarie solo quelli tesserati, altrimenti uno del Pdl che teme la figura di Renzi, vota Bersani.. e il dado e tratto*


?? In realtà molti del centrodestra avrebbero/hanno votato Renzi.


----------



## smallball (2 Marzo 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> ?? In realtà molti del centrodestra avrebbero/hanno votato Renzi.




e molti lo avrebbero fatto anche in questa tornata elettorale


----------

